# Bowfin and Wolffish



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Im not sure about either of these fish i just heard that they are kinda simliar to the Snakehead so i was wondering can i find these at my lfs and for how much? The help will be appreciated thanks


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I know that I have seen a Wolfish at the LFS. Not sure about the other.


----------



## Mohawk 1 (May 13, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> I know that I have seen a Wolfish at the LFS. Not sure about the other.


Do you mean Bowfin, which is a native freshwater fish?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Mohawk 1 said:


> I know that I have seen a Wolfish at the LFS. Not sure about the other.


Do you mean Bowfin, which is a native freshwater fish?
[/quote]

Are you asking me if I have seen a Bowfin, or whether the original post meant to say Bowfin?


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

Im askin if any of you know how much $$ they are and if i can get them at my lfs and if possible do you guys know how big do they grow and wat they eat ect...


----------



## fire-keeper (Feb 12, 2006)

One of the areas lfs currently has a 5"-6" wolf fish for $32.99 Unaware of what particlar species it is. Pretty unusual for them to have it, they have mostly have community and saltwater fish.


----------



## fire-keeper (Feb 12, 2006)

Depending on species of wolf fish they can get up to 14". Here is a link to a species profile for a common wolf. The Common Wolf Fish


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd like to get a bowfin, they are very cool looking fish.
I've seen them caught around here on hook and line.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

are either of these fish known to be any where near as aggressive as the snakehead?


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

Wesley said:


> are either of these fish known to be any where near as aggressive as the snakehead?


Maybe this topic should be moved









I've kept bowfin before, I'd say it is pretty aggressive...it ate every live fish I put in there, I dunno if they are territorial because he just ate his tankmates and I never put a fish in there that was the same size as him.

I know at breeding time males are pretty aggressive. I was out scuba diving/fishing and thought I saw a plain old catfish(murky water lol) I reached out with a net and got nailed in the face...no cuts or bruises, I went to catch him and he tore right through the net...realised he had babies so I left the fish alone.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

fire-keeper said:


> Depending on species of wolf fish they can get up to 14". Here is a link to a species profile for a common wolf. The Common Wolf Fish


wolfs can exceed 2 feet they are very simliar to the snakehead (channa) they breath air and they are viscious predators, they are dubbed the mud tetra, or aka piranha killer, this in the wild is what thier diet mainly consist off, they are very very hardy speci they can live in the worse condiotions and also very very moist mud with little water, dry season, they are an incredible fish to own, especially if your big into predatory fish.

i have not heard of the other fish you mentioned. i import wolfs from South America and usually they are about 20$ at 6" from me, i do not have any now though







sold my last 9" hoplias for $50, and boy are they happy they made that purchase!

nate


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

dangit ....I cant get either of these fish at my lfs i live in columbus ohio if that helps......


----------



## Mohawk 1 (May 13, 2005)

Wesley said:


> are either of these fish known to be any where near as aggressive as the snakehead?




Try this site *************** Edited out by JP. Links to non-paying sponsors are not allowed according to Forum Rules in respect to our paying sponsors.

Also this is not _Piranha Discussion_ so off you go to _General Discussion_.


----------

